# grooming wiggly poodle feet



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have her on a grooming table with a grooming arm and lead? Vegas pulls a tiny bit for his back feet, but being a groomer I'm SO used to grooming moving targets that it doesn't really matter if he moves just a bit or pulls here and there.

Vienna, bless her heart, growing up with hardly a groom, sits for everything without complaint, I got so lucky.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have her on a table with an arm and lead.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger moves/pulls, too, and it's annoying. Although it's much better now than say, six months ago. I find he resists much less when he's very tired, so I try to take him to the dog park before grooming sessions. 

I would love more tips! It takes me much longer to do his feet than it should. He's much better about his face than his feet, less sensitive I guess.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus is the same way. He's VERY touchy with his front feet, he wont even let you touch them when hes cuddling with you. Its even scarier to shave his front feet because he broke his front legs and I'm paranoid he's going to pull the wrong way and snap them again.

I'd love to hear everyones suggestions too.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've laid Vegas on his side to do it before, since he can't brace his body against anything to pull against.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, that rhythmic tugging is an *ass*!! They lean away, and tug tug tug tug tug tug, you pause, they pause, the moment you try again; tug tug tug tug. It's at such a rhythm that you THINK you can keep going with it, but it's bloody hard, and the more you carry on the more they continue to try and tug, cos every time they tug, they manage to tug away from the clippers for a second. Constant pulling is different to that rhythmic tug, and it's very hard to work around it! The main thing to do is prevent them being able to get their body into it; that is what is doing the rhythm! The less of their body that can get into the rhythm, the better. Even if only their shoulder is into it, it's worse! lol. If ONLY their leg is moving, then the rhythm isn't as regular and strong and is much easier to work around.

So see if you can change their position, sometimes sitting down makes it easier, sometimes standing is better. Laying down is easiest cos they can't put their body into it at all, but many dogs may not be so comfy with that. With tiny dogs (small minis or smaller) I have them standing on the table, facing my right [I'm right handed], and put my left arm over them to basically cuddle them into my body and hold them firmly against me with the length of my arm. My left hand holds the foot up while I clip with the right (it's usually only twitchy for between the toes, under the pads isn't so bad and they can stand normally for that). So basically the dogs face is right at 'boob-level' and they snuggle in while I hunch over and clip; holding them that way prevents them from being able to get that rhythmic pulling going. Michelle, I'd even go so far as to hold Atticus on my lap and do his feet, so the possible tugging is minimised. Not really possible with a big spoo though, unless they're laying down on their chest, and if they're there then they may as well go flat on their side and make it even easier.

Another option for spoos is to sit on a couch or arm chair or something, and get them sitting closely between your legs, facing away from you; so your legs and knees cradle each side, the base of the chair/couch prevents them from slipping backwards under you, and both your hands are free to hold a foot up and clip it. Noses get in the way at this angle, but the tugging is minimised! lol They can't get the rhythmic pulling going there either cos they are being held firmly (though not harshly!!) They'll still twitch, but that whole rhythmic tugging thing won't be as possible. And the sooner you can break that tugging cycle the easier it'll be to teach them it's ok after all [and that tugging doesn't work!]


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm glad others are having this problem - I thought it was just me!! Jasper's nine months old now and I thought he'd be better than this. 

Thanks for the tips FD - there's a few different things in there for me to try.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll give you three suggestions 

1- laying down on side (this is how I do Cameo's)
2- Instead of tugging on her foot, when she tugs, you push  fold her foot up toward her body.
3- This I only use as a last resort, but most hard headed poo's will learn that what they are doing is not working and they relax. Eventually, getting better for their feets. What you do is, stand with your back toward the front of the dog and take the leg up (backward for you) with the hand of the side you are working on and pull it up under your arm so the foot is sticking out in front of you. You can do this gently, but it will give you much greater control and they can't pull away from you. It's a little harder on the side of your handedness, but you can hold with your opposite hand while you clipper with the other. OH, and I only do this for mini's or standards, not toys. 

For toys, I will hold them to do their feet if they are whacky about shaving feet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, boob-level


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol, boob-level


hehehehe, and you know EXACTLY what I mean, don't ya? Boobs are made purely for aiding in grooming, don't ya know? They're a chin rest for when doing topknots, extra padding for holding dogs, and snuggly for the timid pup... lmao!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> hehehehe, and you know EXACTLY what I mean, don't ya? Boobs are made purely for aiding in grooming, don't ya know? They're a chin rest for when doing topknots, extra padding for holding dogs, and snuggly for the timid pup... lmao!


Aw gawd, Vienna does this HORRIBLY IRRITATING thing where she puts her face down as SOON as I let it go. I may not have very big boobs, but when I get passed the pissed off phase, ZOINK, that face is propped on a boob and I finish.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Aw gawd, Vienna does this HORRIBLY IRRITATING thing where she puts her face down as SOON as I let it go. I may not have very big boobs, but when I get passed the pissed off phase, ZOINK, that face is propped on a boob and I finish.


LOL! Paris has a weighted nose too, especially when facing in one direction...?? lol! Great to do along the top of her neck, but an ass to get under her chest! lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks for the information. i am going to try to get her to lay down on table or the chair thing. 

i've done it backwards, pressed against my chest, her chest, behind her, in front of her ... lol
i've lowered her loop and raised it ... argh.

and it's her right foot she's the worst with!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

My groomer gave me a pro tip, hold one paw, but work on the other! that way the pup has to lean on the other foot and can't pick it up! probably won't work for foot clipping but for a lot of my brushing and cleaning activities it works great. She said she muzzles him and uses a table arm to hold head, along with an assistant. So I don't feel bad when I do ok with just me.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

FozziesMom said:


> My groomer gave me a pro tip, hold one paw, but work on the other! that way the pup has to lean on the other foot and can't pick it up! probably won't work for foot clipping but for a lot of my brushing and cleaning activities it works great. She said she muzzles him and uses a table arm to hold head, along with an assistant. So I don't feel bad when I do ok with just me.


lol, yes that is always useful for when trimming fluffy feet (think bichon or 'teddy bear' type feet) and also useful for when trimming down the legs on a fiddly dog, but utterly useless for the tug-tug-tug when trying to shave a poodle foot cleanly...


----------

